# Canned cheese ?!



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Almost bought some from my favorite place because they needed room for new stock and offered a good price per can. I swear they raised the price between noon an 6. 3.99 is not as cheap for a year old stock when 4.00 for fresh. 
Does anyone know of a good site to order some supplies at a good price


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Cheese is something you can can yourself for a fraction of the price you can buy it for.

I'd consider saving the money and canning it yourself instead of getting scalped by vendors.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh yea / i have canned tons of stuff but not cheese
Please tell how or point in right direction
Same life span right!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Waxing is another option.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

YouTube has a number of videos on this, just search on 'canning cheese'.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Just search the food section, should be a post er two there how ta do it. Ain't hard tall.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Halloween said:


> Oh yea / i have canned tons of stuff but not cheese
> Please tell how or point in right direction
> Same life span right!


Like OCH said, plenty of info posted on it. If you cant find any of it, make a follow up post and will get you going.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you go to the bottom of this page you will see a list of similar posts. This is a really nice function of this site and has served me well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> Waxing is another option.


It's just that the proper wax is so $$$$$


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

LincTex said:


> It's just that the proper wax is so $$$$$


But once you have it you can reuse it. Just strain it through a high quality butter muslin.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> But once you have it you can reuse it. Just strain it through a high quality.


Oh, I know... the problem is, it's always located on the cheese I am storing. I can't peel it off to reuse unless I am then ready to consume the cheese... Kind of a "catch 22" there...


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

LincTex said:


> It's just that the proper wax is so $$$$$


True, that! But yes, it can be strained or rinsed & re-used.

I've used the Gulf parafin wax which is soooo much cheaper, but have been told since NOT to use parafin (not sure why). :dunno:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> True, that! But yes, it can be strained or rinsed & re-used.
> 
> I've used the Gulf parafin wax which is soooo much cheaper, but have been told since NOT to use parafin (not sure why). :dunno:


I've also heard not to use the paraffin, been told that it was because it cracks and breaks easily when its cold.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, is that the reason? Huh. I haven't seen any problems with cracks, but then, I store it in the house, it doesn't get THAT cold.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> Oh, is that the reason? Huh. I haven't seen any problems with cracks, but then, I store it in the house, it doesn't get THAT cold.


Waxing cheese is on my todo list but before I spend money on cheese wax I'm going to try the paraffin first to see if it is even something I want to.

Canning cheese seems to work pretty well for us, some cheese does loose a little bit of quality in the canning process but not enough to make me want to abandon the canning all together.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you think I have enough cheese in my stored preps?...









Seriously, anyone bought wheels of already waxed cheese? I found this company:

Henning's Wisconsin Cheese

Doesn't look like they deliver to individuals, though.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grandp used ta burry his cheese in the manure pile. Seemed ta keep well.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Grandp used ta burry his cheese in the manure pile. Seemed ta keep well.


Geeze, I like Limburger and other strong cheeses but I think that would be a little much for me.

I'll bet it would be safe from those who wanted to take what was yours!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Lots of people are vacuum sealing these days instead of waxing, with very good results. So much cheaper.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Once ya got passed the idear a it bein in the manure, it were actually really good cheese.

Magine what the USDA would say bout that!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Once ya got passed the idear a it bein in the manure, it were actually really good cheese.
> 
> Magine what the USDA would say bout that!


You have any idea what his reasoning was in for putting it in the manure pile, always interested in the old ways of doing things.

Often there is a sound logic to them.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Wellrounded said:


> Lots of people are vacuum sealing these days instead of waxing, with very good results. So much cheaper.


Wellrounded ... Thank You ! I love it when a new thought is stuffed into my brain causing it to shift gears. :congrat:

Is the cheese wrapped in parchment to keep the light away from the cheese when using clear vac sealer bags ... do people only use Mylar due to the light issues or does it make a difference? Much less expensive and less messy than waxing.

Gotta do some research on this one .... THANKS

.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Davarm said:


> You have any idea what his reasoning was in for putting it in the manure pile, always interested in the old ways of doing things.
> 
> Often there is a sound logic to them.


Dave: I beleive it was ta age it an add flavour. One them thins I never got asked before that knowledge base left us. Danged if youth weren't a pain in the shorts, lots a thins now I wished I'd a asked an paid attention ta back then.

An I suppose there were some bacteria in there what worked on the cheese to. The first time was the tough one, then after that were some a the best cheese I ever et.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll also bet it had a LOT to do with the *age* of the manure pile.

When we cleaned our barn, we just added to "one end" of the pile - - while the "other end", which had the sat the longest, had the nicest aged compost you had ever seen. My grandfather gathered some every year for his garden, and he grew tomatoes the size of grapefruits grown in that compost!!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

What cheeses does everyone like to can?

I love colby cheese and would love to have a life long supply of it =D I already drive dang near a 100 mile round trip to pick it up.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

razorback said:


> What cheeses does everyone like to can?
> 
> I love colby cheese and would love to have a life long supply of it =D I already drive dang near a 100 mile round trip to pick it up.


We have canned cheddar(mild and sharp), mozzarella and velveeta(DD's say its not real cheese though), those are what we eat the most of.

I'd guess the colby would be pretty closet to the same as cheddar as far as processing goes.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

razorback said:


> What cheeses does everyone like to can?
> 
> I love colby cheese and would love to have a life long supply of it =D I already drive dang near a 100 mile round trip to pick it up.


Remember, when you can this cheese it will continue to age. So, a lifetime supply of mild become a lifetime supply of medium, which becomes a lifetime supply of sharp. I like sharp cheese.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm going to give it a try and see what I come up with =) Thanks for the info!!!


----------

